# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνική Φοβία

## monaxikos88

Γειά σας.Πρώτη φορά γράφω στο forum.Είμαι φοιτητής.Χθές επισκέφθηκα πρώτη φορά ψυχίατρο και είχα μια συγκλονιστική συζήτηση μαζί του.Εμένα δηλαδή μου φαίνεται συγκλονιστική,δεν μπορώ να συγκρίνω αφού ήταν η πρώτη φορά.Διαγνώστηκα Κοινωνικά Φοβικός.Φυσικά το ήξερα από πριν αφού ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν είχα φίλους,απλά τώρα είμαι και επίσημα.
Ο ψυχίατρος μου έγραψε μια φαρμακευτική συνταγή η οποία περιλαμβάνει το λεγόμενο Zoloft.Ψάχνοντας για αυτό στο internet βρήκα εσάς.Και διάβασα εδώ μέσα πράγματα για αυτό που με τρόμαξαν.Βέβαια τα φάρμακα δρουν διαφορετικά σε κάθε οργανισμό,αλλά δεν μπορώ να αγνοήσω κάποια πράγματα από αυτά που διάβασα.Δεν έχω ξεκινήσει ακόμη την αγωγή,δεν έχω πάρει ούτε ένα.Φοβάμαι ότι μπάινω σε μια κόλαση αυτή τη στιγμή και είμαι χάλια.Όλη μου η ζωή είναι βέβαια μια κόλαση αλλά τουλάχιστον μόνο η προσωπική.Είμαι καλός φοιτητής,έχω πιστεύω ένα μέλλον επαγγελματικά.Δεν θέλω να βλάψει τη συγκέντρωσή μου ή να επηρεάζει τις πνευματικές λειτουργίες αυτό το πράγμα από τις παρενέργειες του.Γιατί αυτά που διάβασα εδώ αυτά γράφουν.Έχω να δώσω μερικά δύσκολα μαθήματα και θέλω να τα περάσω με καλό βαθμό και οπωσδήποτε θέλω να κάνω μεταπτυχιακά.Δεν είναι δυνατόν αυτό το πράγμα να μου προκαλεί υπνηλία όπως διάβασα εδώ.Συμβουλέψτε με σας παρακαλώ.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## neofermeni

Απ' το πρώτο ραντεβού φάρμακα?Γι'αυτό προτιμώ τους ψυχολόγους...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Γεια σου μοναχικέ και καλωσήρθες! Αρχικά μην τρομοκρατείσαι! Εγώ πάσχω από κατάθλιψη και ήμουν πολύ φοβική απέναντι στα φάρμακα όπως και συ. Αλλά γρήγορα κατάλαβα ότι η κατάσταση μου έχρηζε απαραιτήτως φαρμακευτικής αγωγής. Μην φοβάσαι, δεν είναι τίποτα. Είναι φυσιολογικός ο φόβος απέναντι στο άγνωστο αλλά μην σε παίρνει και από κάτω. Όπως είπες και συ, δρουν με διαφορετικό τρόπο σε κάθε οργανισμό, ακόμα και υπνηλία να σου φέρουν, θα είναι κάτι παροδικό. Εγώ παίρνω τα sertral που είναι παρόμοια με τα zoloft, αφού βασίζονται σε μια ουσία που λέγεται σερτραλίνη. Είμαι αρκετά ικανοποιημένη. Βέβαια, τα φάρμακα από μόνα τους, δεν κάνουν θαύματα. Πρέπει και συ από μόνος σου και με την βοήθεια του γιατρού σου να προσπαθήσεις για το καλύτερο. Ελπίζω να σε βοηθώ  :Smile:

----------


## monaxikos88

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.Είμαι τρομοκρατημένος,γιατί χθες βγήκα από το γραφείο του ψυχιατρου καταχαρούμενος,όντας η πρώτη φορά που εξωετρικεύω σε κάποιον τις σκέψεις μου και νόμιζα (βλακωδώς) ότι αυτό το μπλε κουτάκι έχει τη λύση στο πρόβλημά μου.Και ύστερα μπήκα εδώ και προσγειώθηκα.Δεν αντέχω άλλο.
Θέλω να αυτοκτονήσω.Δεν μπορώ.Τι δουλειά έχω εγγώ εδώ;Πως είναι δυνατόνν να γράφω εγώ σε τέτοιο forum;Πως είναι δυνατόν να έζησα χθες μια τέτοια μέρα;Πως είναι δυνατόν θεέ μου ν μην έχω φίλους;Εγώ σήμερα θα έπρεπε να ήμουν έξω σε μια καφτέρια με την παρέα μου και να γελάω και όχι να γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές καθήμενος τρομοκρατημένος μπροστά στο μπλέ κουτάκι
Γιατί να συμβαίνει σε μένα αυτό;

----------


## neofermeni

Έχεις σκεφτεί τι σε κάνει να μην έχεις φίλους?Δηλαδή , ξέρεις το λόγο?Είσαι αντικοινωνικός απλά?

----------


## monaxikos88

Δεν ξέρω νεοφερμένη,ένας αόριστος φόβος.Ο ψυχίατρος μου είπε πως είναι τυπικό σύμπτωμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας.Από το Λύκειο ακόμη,και στο Πανεπιστήμιο είμαι απόλυτα μόνος.Πριν λίγες μέρες η ψυχολογική μου κατάσταση έγινε αφόρητη και κατέφυγα στον ψυχίατρο.(Δε φαντάζεστε τι είναι για ένα κοινωνικά φοβικό να πάει στον ψυχίατρο,είχα πραγματικά απελπιστεί πριν λίγες μέρες).Μου είναι αδύνατον να αναπτύξω την οποιαδήποτε κοινωνική επαφή,την οποιαδήποτε σχέση.Δεν αντέχω άλλο.

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.Είμαι τρομοκρατημένος,γιατί χθες βγήκα από το γραφείο του ψυχιατρου καταχαρούμενος,όντας η πρώτη φορά που εξωετρικεύω σε κάποιον τις σκέψεις μου και νόμιζα (βλακωδώς) ότι αυτό το μπλε κουτάκι έχει τη λύση στο πρόβλημά μου.Και ύστερα μπήκα εδώ και προσγειώθηκα.Δεν αντέχω άλλο.
> Θέλω να αυτοκτονήσω.Δεν μπορώ.Τι δουλειά έχω εγγώ εδώ;Πως είναι δυνατόνν να γράφω εγώ σε τέτοιο forum;Πως είναι δυνατόν να έζησα χθες μια τέτοια μέρα;Πως είναι δυνατόν θεέ μου ν μην έχω φίλους;Εγώ σήμερα θα έπρεπε να ήμουν έξω σε μια καφτέρια με την παρέα μου και να γελάω και όχι να γράφω αυτές τις γραμμές καθήμενος τρομοκρατημένος μπροστά στο μπλέ κουτάκι
> Γιατί να συμβαίνει σε μένα αυτό;


Μοναχικέ, βάσει του σκεπτικού σου, θα έπρεπε όλοι εμείς που γράφουμε εδώ να κόψουμε λίαν συντόμως τις φλέβες μας από αυτολύπηση. Δεν είναι όμως αυτό το σωστό σκεπτικό. Change it!  :Smile: 


Εγώ το είδα εντελώς διαφορετικά. Μπαίνοντας σ' αυτό το φόρουμ, ανακάλυψα ανθρώπους ομοιοπαθείς και αυτό με βοήθησε ν' απενεχοποιήσω το πρόβλημα μου, πράγμα πολύ σημαντικό! Το μπλε κουτάκι είναι εκεί για να σε βοηθήσει ν' αλλάξεις πορεία αλλά μην τα βασίζεις όλα σ' αυτό. Βοήθησε και 'συ τον εαυτό σου. Έχεις προσπαθήσει ποτέ να καταλάβεις γιατί δεν έχεις φίλους; Τι ήταν αυτό που σε απέτρεψε; Ο γιατρός σου τι λέει;

----------


## neofermeni

Δεν έχεις νιώσει ποτέ την ανάγκη να πλησιάσεις κάποιον και να του μιλήσεις..? :/

----------


## monaxikos88

Gypsy Cello,σε ευχαριστώ για αυτά που γράφεις.Το ξέρω πως κι εσείς σίγουρα θα είστε όπως εγώ.Θα έχετε δηλαδή τη φοβερή ατυχία να είστε απόψε εδώ αντί να είστε με τους φίλους σας και να έχετε μια κανονική ζωή.Και μάλιστα εσύ έχεις και το κουράγιο να μου απαντάς.Ο ψυχίατρος περιορίστηκε απλά να καταλάβει το πρόβλημα και συμπέρανε πως είμαι κοινωνικά φοβικός.Βέβαια μου είπε και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα όσον αφορά την ασθένειά μου και το πως μπορεί να αντιμετωπισθεί.ωστόσο το γεγονός πως μπορεί να υπάρχουν άλλου τύπου παρενέργειες από τη χρήση αυτών των χαπιών κοντεύει να με τρελάνει.Από την άλλη η κοινωνική φοβία κοντεύει και αυτή να με τρελάνει.Είναι πια τρέλα θα πιάσει πρώτη μάλλον.Ξέρεις τι είναι να είσαι 22 χρονών και το Σάββατο βρα΄δυ να κάθεσαι στο internet??ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ???????????????????????????????????????? ??

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Νομίζω πως το πρόβλημα εστιάζεται περισσότερο στο *πως* θα γίνει αυτό. Έτσι δεν είναι μοναχικέ;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Gypsy Cello,σε ευχαριστώ για αυτά που γράφεις.Το ξέρω πως κι εσείς σίγουρα θα είστε όπως εγώ.Θα έχετε δηλαδή τη φοβερή ατυχία να είστε απόψε εδώ αντί να είστε με τους φίλους σας και να έχετε μια κανονική ζωή.Και μάλιστα εσύ έχεις και το κουράγιο να μου απαντάς.Ο ψυχίατρος περιορίστηκε απλά να καταλάβει το πρόβλημα και συμπέρανε πως είμαι κοινωνικά φοβικός.Βέβαια μου είπε και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα όσον αφορά την ασθένειά μου και το πως μπορεί να αντιμετωπισθεί.ωστόσο το γεγονός πως μπορεί να υπάρχουν άλλου τύπου παρενέργειες από τη χρήση αυτών των χαπιών κοντεύει να με τρελάνει.Από την άλλη η κοινωνική φοβία κοντεύει και αυτή να με τρελάνει.Είναι πια τρέλα θα πιάσει πρώτη μάλλον.Ξέρεις τι είναι να είσαι 22 χρονών και το Σάββατο βρα΄δυ να κάθεσαι στο internet??ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ???????????????????????????????????????? ??


ΞΕΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ! Πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι βγήκα έξω μόνο 3 φορές. Η τύχη του φετινού καλοκαιριού, αγνοείται κι αυτή... Αν θέλεις όμως μίλησε μας για τη ζωή σου για να καταλάβουμε που βρίσκεται η ρίζα του προβλήματος.

----------


## neofermeni

> Gypsy Cello,σε ευχαριστώ για αυτά που γράφεις.Το ξέρω πως κι εσείς σίγουρα θα είστε όπως εγώ.Θα έχετε δηλαδή τη φοβερή ατυχία να είστε απόψε εδώ αντί να είστε με τους φίλους σας και να έχετε μια κανονική ζωή.Και μάλιστα εσύ έχεις και το κουράγιο να μου απαντάς.Ο ψυχίατρος περιορίστηκε απλά να καταλάβει το πρόβλημα και συμπέρανε πως είμαι κοινωνικά φοβικός.Βέβαια μου είπε και ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα όσον αφορά την ασθένειά μου και το πως μπορεί να αντιμετωπισθεί.ωστόσο το γεγονός πως μπορεί να υπάρχουν άλλου τύπου παρενέργειες από τη χρήση αυτών των χαπιών κοντεύει να με τρελάνει.Από την άλλη η κοινωνική φοβία κοντεύει και αυτή να με τρελάνει.Είναι πια τρέλα θα πιάσει πρώτη μάλλον.Ξέρεις τι είναι να είσαι 22 χρονών και το Σάββατο βρα΄δυ να κάθεσαι στο internet??ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ???????????????????????????????????????? ??


Βασικά , δε νομίζω ότι όσοι είναι εγγεγραμμένοι εδώ είναι κοινωνικά φοβικοί δε βγαίνουν , χωρίς παρεξήγηση.
Πάντως , μπροστά σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα , τα χάπια τελικά μάλλον είναι η έσχατη λύση.Η κατάσταση σου είναι τέτοια που δεν ξέρω αν είναι προτιμότερο να το αφήσεις έτσι...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> Βασικά , δε νομίζω ότι όσοι είναι εγγεγραμμένοι εδώ είναι κοινωνικά φοβικοί δε βγαίνουν , χωρίς παρεξήγηση.
> Πάντως , μπροστά σε ένα τόσο σοβαρό θέμα , τα χάπια τελικά μάλλον είναι η έσχατη λύση.Η κατάσταση σου είναι τέτοια που δεν ξέρω αν είναι προτιμότερο να το αφήσεις έτσι...


Νεοφερμένη, είμαστε εδώ για να δώσουμε αισιοδοξία στο παιδί και όχι να τον χαντακώσουμε τελείως! Και ναι, δεν έχουν όλοι εδώ κοινωνική φοβία, τα προβλήματα ποικίλουν (και υπάρχουν και σοβαρότερα δυστυχώς). Εγώ ας πούμε έμεινα μόνη γιατί οι φίλες μου ήταν μαλακισμένες συμφεροντολόγες... Ας δούμε όμως τα πράγματα θετικά.

----------


## neofermeni

> Νεοφερμένη, είμαστε εδώ για να δώσουμε αισιοδοξία στο παιδί και όχι να τον χαντακώσουμε τελείως! Και ναι, δεν έχουν όλοι εδώ κοινωνική φοβία, τα προβλήματα ποικίλουν (και υπάρχουν και σοβαρότερα δυστυχώς). Εγώ ας πούμε έμεινα μόνη γιατί οι φίλες μου ήταν μαλακισμένες συμφεροντολόγες... Ας δούμε όμως τα πράγματα θετικά.


Ok έχεις δίκιο!Πάμε στη ρίζα του προβλήματος λοιπόν...Πες μας Μοναχικέ...

----------


## kako papaki

γεια σου! σου εστειλα προσωπικο μνμ

----------


## giorgo

θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας και την δικη μου εμπειρια
δεν ξερω αν ειναι κοινωνικη φοβια η οχι αυτο που εχω. διαβαζω σε διαφορα σαιτ στο νετ συμπτωματα. μερικα απο αυτα ναι τα βλεπω και στον εαυτο μου αλλα πολλα οχι. για παραδειγμα δεν εχω προβλημα να φαω η να γραψω μπροστα σε κοσμο να βρεθω σε εναν χωρο με πολλα ατομα αγνωστα η γνωστα αλλα ομως δεν ειμαι καθολου ομηλιτικός. δεν εχω προβλημα να βγω με μια παρεα αλλα το πιο πιθανο ειναι να πω ελαχιστα πραματα με αποτελεσμα να μην βγαινω συχνα. εχω λιγους φιλους και δεν εχω καταφερει να κανω καποια σχεση μεχρι τωρα (ειμαι 22). θελω να κανω σχεση αλλα δεν μπορω να προσσεγισω μια κοπελα οταν ενδιαφερομαι για αυτη. δεν ξερω τι να πω τι να κανω αγχονωμαι και τελικα αποφευγω την ολη κατασταση για να ηρεμησω και να αισθανθω καλυτερα. δεν ειναι ομως αυτη λυση. πολλες φορες εχω πει ως εδω θελω και εγω να ζησω φυσιολογικα τι να κανω;

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν ξερω Γιωργο. Πηγαινε σε ενα ειδικο πχ ψυχολογο. Μπορει να ειναι του χαρακτηρα σου ,μπορει να εχεις ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης , μπορει να ειναι κατι πιο σοβαρο. ΑΛΛΑ σιγουρα μην το αφησεις ετσι...να χρονισει , ωστε να βγεις απο το λουκι και να απολαυσεις τη ζωη.

----------


## poulim

KALWS SAS VRIKA!EGW PAIDIA EXW PROVLIMA EDW KAI KANA 4 XRONIA...OLA AUTA POU PATHAINW (ZALADES,KRISEIS AGXOUS,OTI THA PATHW KATI KTL.) KSERW OTI EINAI OLA APO TO MUALO,ALLA KAPOIA SUMPTVMATA OTAN ERXONTAI,DEN ME AFINOUN NA DIAPUSTWSW OTI OLA EINAI MESA STO MYALO...TI NA KANW?AUTES TIS MERES ME KAIEI I MOURI,KAI GW PSAXNOMAI SUNEXEIA OMWS AN EXW PURETO,I PIESI I KATI TETOIO...DEN ME AFINEI NA XARW TIS DRASTIRIOTITES MOU... EXW PAEI KAI SE PSUXOLOGO,ALLA DEN EIMAI SE FASI NA PAIRNW XAPIA KAI TETOIA...MOU EDWSW ENA XANAX 0,25 NA PAIRNW MISO OTAN NIWTHW ETSI....

----------


## giorgo

ποσο μπορει στο προβλημα μου να ειναι λυση ενας ''ειδικός'' ; μπορω μονος μου να βοηθησω τον εαυτό μου;

----------


## SupernovaNebula

*giorgo*  φυσικά!!

Τα ιδια σκ@τα είμαι και γω, πολυ λιγο θα μιλησω σε παρέα πολυ σπάνια να βγω... ειδικα με κοπελες

Δεν ξερω γιατί αλλα λίγους μήνες πριν κατι μου κτύπησε το καμπανάκι, είπα ΤΕΛΟΣ ωρα να αλλάξουμε μυαλά και πράξεις ετσι μπηκα μια σελιδα με γνωριμιες βρηκα μια κοπελα και εκανα κατι που δεν ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ ζητησα να βγουμε. Βγηκαμε περασαμε ωραια, δεν βγηκε καπου σε καποια σχεση η κατι το θεμα αλλα ποιος νοιαζετε εγω ειδα οτι αρχισα να αλλαζω να μου φευγει ο φοβος τους "αγνωστου".

Δεν λεω οτι ακομα δεν εχω το προβλημα το εχω και σε μεγαλο βαθμο και σκεφτηκα και γω να παω σε ειδικο αλλα θεωρω οτι κανω προοδο μονος μου, θα δειξει αν τελικα θα παω, παντως δεν τα βαζω κατω τωρα που αρχισα....

Αλλα τωρα πια με τη πρωτη ευκαιρια που εχω να βγω με κοσμο την αρπαζω... Παλια βαριομουν, δεν ηθελα να παω γιατι νομιζα οτι εκει που θα παω κανενας δεν θα με θελει κανενας δεν θα μου μιλαει, τωρα αυτες οι σκεψεις εχουν θαφτει δεν ξερω πως παντως τωρα κυνηγαω εξοδος, κυνηγαω να θελω να γνωρισω νεα ατομα συνεχως... Προσπαθω να ανοιγω θεματα για τα οποια εχω αποψη, οσο παραξενα και αν ακουγονται στους αλλους  :Stick Out Tongue:  Εγω το τολμω και οτι γινει ας γινει σιγα...

Εσυ απλα παρτο αποφαση και ΜΗΝ κανεις πισω σε τπτ, μπλοκαρε ολες τις ανασφαλεις σκεψεις και πηγαινε μπροστα, τουλαχιστο εγω ετσι κανω και φαινετε( δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος ομως) να δουλευει....

----------


## giorgo

SupernovaNebula 
ετσι εχω πει και εγω τωρα. ως εδω. προσπαθω να λυσω το προβλημα ... θα σου στειλω πρωσωπικο μυνημα

----------


## SupernovaNebula

Να σου πω κατι, αν εχεις καποιον με τον οποιο νιωθεις καλα να μιλησετε γι΄αυτο το θεμα καντο...

Αν οχι ανοιξε ενα θεμα εδω.... Θα δεις πολυ καλες συμβουλες, τουλαχιστον εμενα με βοηθησαν πολυ τα παιδια!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> *giorgo*  φυσικά!!
> 
> Τα ιδια σκ@τα είμαι και γω, πολυ λιγο θα μιλησω σε παρέα πολυ σπάνια να βγω... ειδικα με κοπελες
> 
> Δεν ξερω γιατί αλλα λίγους μήνες πριν κατι μου κτύπησε το καμπανάκι, είπα ΤΕΛΟΣ ωρα να αλλάξουμε μυαλά και πράξεις ετσι μπηκα μια σελιδα με γνωριμιες βρηκα μια κοπελα και εκανα κατι που δεν ΘΑ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΟΥ ζητησα να βγουμε. Βγηκαμε περασαμε ωραια, δεν βγηκε καπου σε καποια σχεση η κατι το θεμα αλλα ποιος νοιαζετε εγω ειδα οτι αρχισα να αλλαζω να μου φευγει ο φοβος τους "αγνωστου".
> 
> Δεν λεω οτι ακομα δεν εχω το προβλημα το εχω και σε μεγαλο βαθμο και σκεφτηκα και γω να παω σε ειδικο αλλα θεωρω οτι κανω προοδο μονος μου, θα δειξει αν τελικα θα παω, παντως δεν τα βαζω κατω τωρα που αρχισα....
> 
> Αλλα τωρα πια με τη πρωτη ευκαιρια που εχω να βγω με κοσμο την αρπαζω... Παλια βαριομουν, δεν ηθελα να παω γιατι νομιζα οτι εκει που θα παω κανενας δεν θα με θελει κανενας δεν θα μου μιλαει, τωρα αυτες οι σκεψεις εχουν θαφτει δεν ξερω πως παντως τωρα κυνηγαω εξοδος, κυνηγαω να θελω να γνωρισω νεα ατομα συνεχως... Προσπαθω να ανοιγω θεματα για τα οποια εχω αποψη, οσο παραξενα και αν ακουγονται στους αλλους  Εγω το τολμω και οτι γινει ας γινει σιγα...
> ...


Γιατί θέματα μιλάς δηλαδή;  :Confused:

----------


## SupernovaNebula

Computer guy here, geeky staff, αστρα, πλανητες, αθεισμος, computer games, programming...

Θεματα που θελουν ψαξιμο, δεν κατεχω ουτε απο ποδοσφαιρα ουτε απο μοδες που συζητιούνται κυριως... :Stick Out Tongue:  Bad for me....

----------


## panosjohnson

> θα ηθελα να μοιραστω μαζι σας και την δικη μου εμπειρια
> δεν ξερω αν ειναι κοινωνικη φοβια η οχι αυτο που εχω. διαβαζω σε διαφορα σαιτ στο νετ συμπτωματα. μερικα απο αυτα ναι τα βλεπω και στον εαυτο μου αλλα πολλα οχι. για παραδειγμα δεν εχω προβλημα να φαω η να γραψω μπροστα σε κοσμο να βρεθω σε εναν χωρο με πολλα ατομα αγνωστα η γνωστα αλλα ομως δεν ειμαι καθολου ομηλιτικός. δεν εχω προβλημα να βγω με μια παρεα αλλα το πιο πιθανο ειναι να πω ελαχιστα πραματα με αποτελεσμα να μην βγαινω συχνα. εχω λιγους φιλους και δεν εχω καταφερει να κανω καποια σχεση μεχρι τωρα (ειμαι 22). θελω να κανω σχεση αλλα δεν μπορω να προσσεγισω μια κοπελα οταν ενδιαφερομαι για αυτη. δεν ξερω τι να πω τι να κανω αγχονωμαι και τελικα αποφευγω την ολη κατασταση για να ηρεμησω και να αισθανθω καλυτερα. δεν ειναι ομως αυτη λυση. πολλες φορες εχω πει ως εδω θελω και εγω να ζησω φυσιολογικα τι να κανω;


μη μασας θα σου περασει(το ιδιο είχα και εγω)! το ζολοφτ θα σε κανει να ξεπερασεις τους φοβους σου (είναι σαν ενα ποτακι σε χαλαρωνει και σε απελευθερωνει).
θα πρέπει ομως να αξιοποιήσεις την ιδιοτητα του αυτη βγαινοντας εξω και να συναναστρεφεσε με κόσμο-γυναίκες κυρίως (οι γυναίκες είναι φαρμακο και διλητηριο αλλα αμα μπορεις κανε και αλλιως) (το ποτο να αποφευγεις γιατι περαν του οτι θα εισαι ηδη φτιαγμενος μπορει να επιδυνωσει τις παρενεργειες του φαρμακου ζαλάδες κλπ.) Οσο για το φαρμακο δεν υπαρχει λογος ανυσηχιας αρκει να σε παρακολουθει ο γιατρος και να του αναφέρεις τυχον παρενεργεις-παντα υπο την παρακολουθηση του γιατρου! (δοσολογία πορεία συμπτωματων κλπ) . 
Λογικα σε 1 μηνα απο οταν τα ξεκινήσεις θα σε εχουν φτιακσει απο εκει και περα είναι στο χερι σου.

----------


## MrsCasablancas

> Απ' το πρώτο ραντεβού φάρμακα?Γι'αυτό προτιμώ τους ψυχολόγους...


χαχα αυτο σκεφτηκα και γω[email protected] νομιζω πως δεν ειναι καλη ενδειξη να σου δινει ψυχιατρος χαπια απο πρωτο ραντεβου,επειδη τα εχω περασει και ξερω(απο τα 14),δεν δειχνει να θελει να 'δουλεψει',πηγα σε 5 ψυχιατρους μεχρι να βρω εναν σωστο ανθρωπο,πηγαινα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα,και εχανα τον χρονο μου,και με ειχαν κανει πειραματοζωο απο τα πολλα χαπια(εφτασαν να μου δινουν αντιψυχωτικα παρακαλω ενω εχω διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας!),παραλιγο να με..τρελανουν αυτοι,αρνιοντουσαν να με διαγνωσουν και βλεποντας τα αντιψυχωτικα φοβομουν οτι ειχα σχιζοφρενια,τωρα επισκεπτομαι εναν εξαιρετικο θεραπευτη,μου εγραψε εξετασεις κατευθειαν,μου εξηγησε τι κανω λαθος και συνεχιζω.

----------

